# Hen????



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

10week old pullet.. Is this a hen?


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

I think so.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sure looks like one!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I think so cute


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks like a pullet to me!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

_Cluck Cluck❗_

I'm a *pullet*❕

_Cluck Cluck❗_


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Pullets, yes. I have to point out my sad humor. Such as when someone ask "did you see those two twins". Well, twins only come in twos, Right, why do people describe twins this way, could there ever be three twins? No. Back to your question, " ...pullets are hens..." Well, I am sure you know a pullet is a young hen, but found it funny. Like saying " do you thing these girls are women". Very long winded, I know, but wanted to share the humor that is in my crazy head!


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

I had written something very similar. Because recently an ad on CL boasted have pull-its, amercauinas, and board rocks. 

But I decided my humor probably wouldn't be well received since I tend to get lost in text meanings.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

ShowBarnMom said:


> I had written something very similar. Because recently an ad on CL boasted have pull-its, amercauinas, and board rocks.
> 
> But I decided my humor probably wouldn't be well received since I tend to get lost in text meanings.


Lol. I often just let it slide...but, had to put my foot in my mouth this morning.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I love it! To funny, yes I knew a pullet is a young hen but after I read my post I thought the same thing...


----------

